# Riverboat Works Gear Swap



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Riverboat Works now has a Gear Swap on our webpage. Listings are free, you just need to set up an account. Up to four pictures can be uploaded per item. 

Gear Swap - Riverboat Works

Riverboat Works takes no responsibility for any postings or transactions!


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweet. Can we place WTB ads?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Steve,
WTB ads are allowed as long as you are not looking for hookers and blow


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Riverboat Works said:


> Steve,
> WTB ads are allowed as long as you are not looking for hookers and blow


Dammit! Never mind then.:mrgreen:


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice concept, hookers and blow. Ahhh all in the past.


----------

